# Do breeders hate past puppy buyers who ask lots of questions post buy?



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

My breeder is no longer responding to my questions after a month post buy. She does sometimes say "wow how much she has grown" when I send her pictures. How long does it take for breeders to reply normally? And do breeders tend to get annoyed of fussy puppy buyers like me? 

I don't even dare to ask her all my questions now, I just repeatedly asked several important ones...I feel bad for troubling her like this as I should have done more research before getting a pup, but some questions are important (regarding behaviour issues and registration papers...I want registration as I have wanted to compete with this dog in obedience before aggressive issues show up) and I don't know how long I should wait before trying to call her (I personally hate random phone calls I get so I would like her to choose a time to reply at her convenience if she will reply).

Also my pup was only 10.3kg at 16 weeks but healthy and not under weight, but the breeder told me one parent was 80lb the other was 110lb and the pup should be 70-80lb. I don't know if I should be concerned with her current weight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder I got Onyx from gave me a run around when I asked questions about her pedigree/papers. She wasn't purchased with any, and the breeder told me that she had them of the parents, but not in her hands yet. Health test proof from the parents was not available either(Onyx was a surprise gift, no way would I have bought her from this breeder). Communication(email) ended when I called out the breeder in a lie when she sent me a pedigree that was not from the litter. I was fine with it, and let it go. Onyx was purchased without any research on my husbands part, it was a "planned" surprise but I only went along with it so the kids and him weren't crushed if I had said no way.

The main reason I wanted pedigree info was to understand my dog better, she carried aggression and was not biddable. I wanted to know her lineage. 
When a breeder blows you off, it isn't because of the questions you are asking, but the ones they can't answer.

I do train with breeders, and some of their puppy buyers may be a bit pesty with questions about training, etc, but it isn't as bad as the one they never hear from again or won't do OFA's according to the contract signed by the buyer. These breeders have nothing to hide and want their pups to succeed. They screen the potential buyers very well, but it is never fail proof. 
Everything I ever wanted to know from the breeders I have purchased from since Onyx have answered all my inquiries before I even was approved to get a puppy. I like transparency and the integrity that goes with responsible breeding.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Only ask her things no one else can answer. I would focus on registration and ask behavior questions here or get a trainer. Breeders are busy. If there were 8 puppies in your litter and 8 buyers call her, she would spend all her time on the phone. Give her a month and if the registration hasn't been filed with AKC, ask her again. She should have given you all the information you need to complete the registration yourself.


----------



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Only ask her things no one else can answer. I would focus on registration and ask behavior questions here or get a trainer. Breeders are busy. If there were 8 puppies in your litter and 8 buyers call her, she would spend all her time on the phone. Give her a month and if the registration hasn't been filed with AKC, ask her again. She should have given you all the information you need to complete the registration yourself.


Hey thanks that really made sense and comforted me I will wait for one more month with a lighter heart! I wasn't asking her about trainings though, I was asking her if the parents showed any histories of aggression before as she once told me one of the parents was friendly with people, the other not so much (I thought not so much = aloof, but not really sure now). I didn't even think about it when I bought the pup, I thought all GSD pups have GSD temperament and dogs are just gonna be happy dogs and I thought all dogs need to be OFA certified before allowed to registered...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

A good breeder shouldn't mind your questions. I've had buyers come back with questions and always answered them, usually with a phone call because it was easier and quicker.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree with Deb, I personally like seeing a buyer ask many questions, even if it's training related. It's more information for me to pair the right pup with them and it shows me that they want to learn and improve to do right by their puppy. Heck, even after they've had the puppy and it's now a full grown dog I'd still welcome any questions.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It depends on the breeder. Not all are that good with buyers.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

16 weeks old with aggression issues? Are you sure that's what it is and not just a puppy being a puppy? I still hear back from my breeder when I (rarely) email her and my dog will be 4 in April. However, I didn't ask general questions about training, food, general puppy type questions.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I agree with everything LuvShepherds said. Did your breeder give you the registration info to complete yourself or did she tell you that she would be filing it for you?


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Just checked and since we have come home with Samson the breeder and I have traded 24 emails, many of them pretty long. I give her regular updates on size, training progress, etc. She is always thankful and offers advice. She gives me updates on the boys she kept too. We're also friends on Facebook and she regularly shares pics of him and other litter mates. She's truly involved and very interested after puppy leaves her house. She encourages the local pup owners to attend GSDC meetings.

I began getting emails from the AKC within 5 days, so i assume that is when she filed the registration.


----------



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

lalabug said:


> I agree with everything LuvShepherds said. Did your breeder give you the registration info to complete yourself or did she tell you that she would be filing it for you?


I have no ideas about AKC registration honestly so I am not really sure what route she chooses. She is just not replying me regarding the issue for now (I asked when can I receive AKC papers and predigrees), hopefully she will reply in a month. But she did not give me AKC stuff to file myself as far as I know.



Galathiel said:


> 16 weeks old with aggression issues? Are you sure that's what it is and not just a puppy being a puppy? I still hear back from my breeder when I (rarely) email her and my dog will be 4 in April. However, I didn't ask general questions about training, food, general puppy type questions.


Yes it is. Vet and trainer say she has serious fear aggression issues. She lunges and barks at people when we take walks and people stare at her. She also acts violently when people try to pet her, if people continue petting/handling her despite warning, she will bite. It is really scary, she was trying to bite vet through muzzle on her third shots appointment. I asked breeder if parents were hostile towards friendly strangers as she once commented one parent was very friendly, the other not so much...I want to know what is "not so much".


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My breeder always answers my emails. Usually I am just telling her what he has been up to, of he earned a title, got his OFA PRELIMS ect, stuff I think she would be interested to know.

When I bred goats I always kept in touch with buyers and was happy to answer their questions because usually it meant the animals were getting better care. Sometimes it was a lot of emails but I felt like that was an important part of it, including taking back animals that didn't work out ect. Although with goats that is scary because I had a closed herd that was fully screened for communicable diseases and once someone puts an animal into their herd you never know what they will bring back with them. Luckily the only two ever returned to me were a pair that were that woman's only goats, they both came from my herd so they were super low risk to let back in.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Both Max's breeder and Luna's breeders are great. Luna's breeder always answers any questions I have through the Internet. I update her with photos often. Max's breeder is not on the Internet but I will call her and give her updates on Max and will get into lengthy discussions about dogs. She made time when Max was pup just to visit. Some time breeders are away at shows or trials or have family stuff going on it may take them a few days to get back to you.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I would look for breeders with full lifetime support. It shows that they actually care about their dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

SnowShepherdJ said:


> Yes it is. Vet and trainer say she has serious fear aggression issues. She lunges and barks at people when we take walks and people stare at her. She also acts violently when people try to pet her, if people continue petting/handling her despite warning, she will bite. It is really scary, she was trying to bite vet through muzzle on her third shots appointment. I asked breeder if parents were hostile towards friendly strangers as she once commented one parent was very friendly, the other not so much...I want to know what is "not so much".


Wow, I would be very concerned with no response from the breeder concerning this issue. This tells me that she knew there was an issue and still sold you the puppy without providing you with all the necessary information. I would be blowing up the phone line and email, texting asking for her to call you ASAP. I always respond to my puppy owners as quickly as I can, usually within minutes, if I am not in the middle of something, and even them, tell them I will get back to them as soon as I am done.


----------



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

mnm said:


> Wow, I would be very concerned with no response from the breeder concerning this issue. This tells me that she knew there was an issue and still sold you the puppy without providing you with all the necessary information. I would be blowing up the phone line and email, texting asking for her to call you ASAP. I always respond to my puppy owners as quickly as I can, usually within minutes, if I am not in the middle of something, and even them, tell them I will get back to them as soon as I am done.


Thanks for tips, though my initial training methods and a bad incident during her transportation on her way to me might be the bigger reasons. I feel really sorry to the breeder for letting her pup go through those, so for now I am willing to give her another month to reply me at her convenience while I work with trainer. This is my responsibility either way, I should have done more research.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Contact with buyers is part of a breeder's job. They should care deeply what happens to their precious puppies. I talk with Raff's breeder via Messenger all the time. That is how it should be.


----------

